# Have residency, but not live in town?



## JeepinWeezle (Dec 9, 2004)

How can someone have residency, but not live in the city that they claimed residency in? For example....

Live in: South Hamilton
Residency: Beverly


----------



## wryman (Jan 30, 2005)

They probably moved. My girlfriend lives in Hanover but has residence in Whitman.
She moved to Hanover in June.


----------



## JeepinWeezle (Dec 9, 2004)

O i didnt know that you cuold keep residency if you moved...thanx


----------



## LenS (Nov 9, 2004)

Could it be someone in college?

Live in Boston while attending school, Resident where their parents live.

There are many people with two residences as follows:

Works in Boston and owns a condo there, stays there M-F. Lives (and is a legal resident) on Cape Cod where she returns to her family on the weekends (to avoid a miserable commute daily). I know an executive at one of the Boston hospitals who I just described.


----------



## AFCOP (Jan 30, 2005)

LenS said:


> Could it be someone in college?
> 
> Live in Boston while attending school, Resident where their parents live.
> 
> ...


Are you talking about Boston specifically or just using it as an example?...


----------



## Bob_A_Fett (Aug 31, 2005)

Last I knew, Civil Service based residency on your ZIP code. Out here in the Boonies there are several smaller towns that have the same ZIP code, so people that live in at least three non-CS towns get resident preference for one CS town. I know that is not the case "Back East", but there may be a case where a ZIP code covers part of two towns. That may account for some of it.
Just my :2c:.


----------



## LenS (Nov 9, 2004)

AFCOP said:


> Are you talking about Boston specifically or just using it as an example?...


I just used Boston as an example, since there are more colleges there than any other city/town in MA.

Substitute Bridgewater, Amherst, Dartmouth, Cambridge, etc. at will. My statement will still hold.

IIRC, there is a statement on the annual town census form reminding parents to list their children who may be away at college during the school year.


----------



## LenS (Nov 9, 2004)

Bob_A_Fett said:


> Last I knew, Civil Service based residency on your ZIP code. Out here in the Boonies there are several smaller towns that have the same ZIP code, so people that live in at least three non-CS towns get resident preference for one CS town. I know that is not the case "Back East", but there may be a case where a ZIP code covers part of two towns. That may account for some of it.
> Just my :2c:.


Out East , it is more likely that there are 3 ZipCodes per (larger) town than any two towns sharing a ZipCode  . Only relevant exception that I can think of is "Chestnut Hill", part of which is really Newton and part of which is Brookline. [That USPO is almost at the town line. I was born there (Brookline side) and had an Uncle who also lived there (Newton side).]


----------



## scungie (Jun 20, 2002)

It is when people change their address with Civil Service, they had residency before they moved, then moved. They still have the residency untill next exam.


----------



## AFCOP (Jan 30, 2005)

According to what I was told by CS, you have to live in the town 1 year prior to taking the test to establish residency, but you can move out the day after the test and still be concidered a resident.


----------



## Skidaddy (Jun 15, 2005)

I don't mean to beat a dead horse here.... So you can move to another town after the list is cert and still claim your old town residency? I just recieved a card from my old town, which i moved from 3 weeks ago and a little nervous. I would break my lease and move back if i had to. 


Semper Fi


----------



## Skidaddy (Jun 15, 2005)

Skidaddy said:


> I don't mean to beat a dead horse here.... So you can move to another town after the list is cert and still claim your old town residency? I just recieved a card from my old town, which i moved from 3 weeks ago and a little nervous. I would break my lease and move back if i had to.
> 
> Semper Fi


The offical answer to my own question... AHHAAHHAHA unk:

No applicant for examination for original appointment to the police force or fire force of a city or town shall be required by rule or otherwise to be a resident of such city or town at the time of filing application for such examination; provided, *however, that notwithstanding the provisions of any general or special law to the contrary, any person who receives an appointment to the police force or fire force of a city or town shall within nine months after his appointment establish his residence within such city or town or at any other place in the commonwealth that is within ten miles of the perimeter of such city or town*. If any person who has resided in a city or town for one year immediately prior to the date of examination for original appointment to the police force or fire force of said city or town has the same standing on the eligible list established as the result of such examination as another person who has not so resided in said city or town, the administrator, when certifying names to the appointing authority for the police force or the fire force of said city or town, shall place the name of the person who has so resided ahead of the name of the person who has not so resided; provided, that upon written request of the appointing authority to the administrator, the administrator shall, when certifying names from said eligible list for original appointment to the police force or fire force of a city or town, place the names of all persons who have resided in said city or town for one year immediately prior to the date of examination ahead of the name of any person who has not so resided.


----------



## cchc28 (Dec 17, 2005)

OK, so, who agrees with me that it is time to re-invent the civil service...?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Hey, now there's a concept! ](*,)


----------

